

Stop blaming spreadsheets (and take a good look in the mirror) - skrebbel
http://www.felienne.com/archives/3355

======
afarrell
"Only a fool blames his tools"

This weekend, my dad and I were cutting down a tree. It was taking a long time
and we were not making much progress. After arguing for a bit over technique,
we decided to change the chainsaw blade. We took the tree down in 2 minutes.

By blaming out tool and changing it, we solved our problem. Sometimes, a wise
person blames his tools.

Pointing out that failures can also stem from wider processes does not
contradict that.

------
collyw
Yes, but when Excel is the wrong tool for the job, you should be blaming it.

